# P. J. Hoffmaster - Fishing Opportunities



## rangerman (Apr 17, 2002)

I am hoping to get input on the proximity of fishing opportunities in relation to P. J. Hoffmaster State Park. We have a week's vacation scheduled later this month and I'm trying to work out some logistics.

I prefer to wade for trout as this is something that isn't readily available in the SE portion of the state but if that means a 40-50 mile one way drive then I will possibly trailer the boat and take advantage of some warm water fishing opportunities closer to the park.

Thanks in advance for any info. If you prefer, feel free to pm me.


----------



## steelie (Sep 20, 2000)

Good Day,

Lots of opprotunities in that area... for example, just follow the river upstream to the stretch of the Muskegeon between Newaygo and Croton dam for trout. Some of the creeks feeding it also have trout, but beware of private property. The Sable a little north of Muskegeon. The White too.

Steelie


----------



## rangerman (Apr 17, 2002)

Many thanks to Steelie and the other members who responded via pm's. 

I managed to sneak away on two occassions to fish the Muskegeon between Croton & Newago at various access points. Stopped counting the stairs at the "High Rollways" access once I hit 200...although it seems like about 500 on the way back up.

On 7/21, I managed to catch the largest brown of my fly fishing career (approx 18") on a #14 grey elk hair caddis, of my own creation. This fish, combined with several others including some brilliantly colored rainbows made for a very enjoyable trip.

Again, my thanks to the members who responded to my original post.


----------



## DTSTrout (Jan 5, 2002)

Been there. Done that. 235 steps!


----------



## scoot (Jul 4, 2001)

Wow that's an impressive brown, you have a pic?


----------

